# VOTE! Best Proposed Skyscraper



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I have mixed feeling with the London Bridge Tower. To be honest I don't really feel the tower's design.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Fordham Spire, then Freedom Tower


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

LBT


----------



## ESSEXgeezer (Oct 23, 2005)

LBT, echos Londons past in a throughly modern context.


----------



## jesarm (Dec 26, 2004)

Fordham Spire


----------



## Zenith (Oct 23, 2003)

LBT but damn I hate the fact ours look so small compared to the others !


----------



## Krzycho (Feb 21, 2004)

The heighest is the ugliest uke: The most beautyfull is London Bridge but a littlebit too small  so I vote Fordham Spire  otherwise it gonna build first and in the best skyscraper`s city :cheers:

edit: hmm... meaybe NY is better


----------



## sakor1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Freedom tower for me, very clean cut. Followed by Fordham Spire. I don't much like LBT at all, just something about it... but Bishopsgate Tower looks good 

Stu


----------



## Avens (Jan 19, 2006)

London Bridge Tower without a doubt. What a skyscraper that'll be. Fordham Spire's excellent, as well as Freedom Tower. I also love the design of Bishopsgate. Al Burj is ugly. But LBT has really captured my imagination.


----------



## jdooz121 (Feb 16, 2006)

Fordham Spire, Chicago


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I like Calatrava scrapers and The Fordham Spire will work well on Chicago's skyline.


----------



## Newcastle Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

when does this end? when will we know the winner?


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

London Bridge Tower 

Al Burj is tall but not a great design. I like the Fordham Spire, and the Freedom tower and also Bishopgate Tower.


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

1)Fordham Spire
2)Al burj
3)Freedom Tower
4)London Bridge tower


----------



## aranetacoliseum (Jun 8, 2005)

1.FORDHAM SPIRE
2.LONDON BRIDGE TOWER
3.BISHOPSGATE TOWER
4.al burj
5.freedom tower


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

I like the all buildings but Fordham Spire is my favourite one


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

If I was able to vote again I'm sure the new Tower of Russia would be on my list


----------



## Newcastle Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

^^ Indeed, It is much more worthy of being here than something like Al Burj (Sorry Al Burj fans but it DOESNT look nice!)


----------



## reginaguy (Oct 19, 2005)

I would say Fordham Spire, but I like all of the buildings except the al burj


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

Fordham spire, Chicago.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Definitely, Fordham.


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

Fordham was recently approved.


----------



## Avian001 (Aug 26, 2005)

The spire beats the shard.


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

1. Fordham Spire
2. LBT
3. Freedom Tower
4. Bishopsgate Tower
5. Al Burj


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

1. Fordham
2. Bishopsgate Tower
3. LBT
4. Freedom Tower
5. Al Burj


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

Ford Ham and London bridge.


----------



## Moren-o (Dec 9, 2005)

Freedom Tower, New York 
Without a doubt.
The rest is just too cartoonish


----------



## ChiLooper (Aug 15, 2005)

Fordham Spire


----------

